# Suns Fans Roll Call- Check in here



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

K we had a few of these but this one will be it. All you Suns fans post in here. We gotta get a ohana (family) going in here.

1. Location
2. Favorite Current Sun?
3. Favorite Former Sun
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer?
5. Do you go to games?
6. How did you find the Suns board here?
7. Your real name?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Hawaii*
*Amare*
*Q*
*Im a balla black hawaiian. Stud..haha..*
*No I'm in the middle of the pacific*
*I forget lol*
Call me *Kekai*


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

1. Location? North Carolina
2. Favorite Current Sun? Amare Stoudemire
3. Favorite Former Sun? Charles Barkley
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? Use to live in PHX, and my first basketball game in person was game 1 of the 1993 NBA Finals. We didn't win, but it made me a fan for life.
5. Do you go to games? When they come to play the Bobcats, yes.
6. How did you find the Suns board here? I forget.
7. Real name? Jon.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

1. Location? Melbourne, Australia (Andrew Bogut's home town)
2. Favorite Current Sun? Steve Nash
3. Favorite Former Sun? Dan the Man
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? Have been to the USA but not Phoenix.
5. Do you go to games? No and probably never will.
6. How did you find the Suns board here? Someone posted a link on an Australian Football site 
7. Ben


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

1. Germantown, TN (soon to be back home in AZ though)
2. Steve Nash
3. Charles Barkley
4. I tell the truth, for better or worse.
5. Kinda hard to when you're 1,500 miles away.
6. Recommended on LJ.
7. It doesn't matter what my name is.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

1. Glendale, AZ born and raised
2. Amare Stoudemire
3. Sir Charles
4. Die hard Suns fan since late 80's, my family is a bunch of Lakers fans from LA area. (ack!) I pretty much live and breath basketball.
5. Hell yes I go to games.
6. Webcrawler search on "basketball forums", because the two I knew of sucked.
7. Chris. My board name is something in Chinese history if anyone wondered.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

1. Location Victorville/Riverside, CA
2. Favorite Current Sun? the Matrix
3. Favorite Former Sun? Starbury, but also KMJ
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? not really
5. Do you go to games? not in PHX, just clippers vs. Suns
6. How did you find the Suns board here? Long boring summers lead to many hours online.
7. Your real name? Christopher


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

1. Location: Washington State (Born in Tempe, Arizona in 1985... hence my screen name)
2. Favorite Current Sun? Amare Stoudemire
3. Favorite Former Sun: Rex Chapman
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? I'm a long distance runner. My favorite football team is the Green Bay Packers and my favorite baseball team is the Angels. 
5. Do you go to games? I've only been to a couple. 
6. How did you find the Suns board here? Can't remember
7. Your real name? Zach


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

1. Location - Scottsdale, AZ
2. Favorite Current Sun? Marion
3. Favorite Former Sun? Kidd
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? I plead the fifth
5. Do you go to games? All the time. Even got to Mercury games.
6. How did you find the Suns board here? Link from another board posting.
7. Your real name? To hard to pronounce so just keep it to Tiz.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

1. Location- Phoenix
2. Favorite Current Sun- I'm tied with Amare and Joe
3. Favorite Former Sun-Sir Charles and Mark West
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer-Nah
5. Do you go to games- A few a year
6. How did you find the Suns board here- I registered years ago and just came back last season before the playoffs.
7. Your real name- Seddrick

Glad to see the non AZ Suns Fans


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

1. Location: Toronto , Canada
2. Favorite Current Sun? Amare Stoudemire, followed by Nash... you can't not like nash. Especially if your from canada.
3. Favorite Former Sun? SMUSH Parker
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? No
5. Do you go to games? Yeah, when they came to Tdot last year.
6. How did you find the Suns board here? NBADRAFT.NET
7. Your real name? .......


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1. Location:*Tampa(a.k.a hell)* 
2. Favorite Current Sun? *Amare Stoudemire/Joe Johnson/Shawn Marion I can't decide lol. *
3. Favorite Former Sun? *Charles Barkley, after he left PHX I stopped watching bball for a while. I liked players not teams. Just really got back into it 2 yrs ago.*
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? *Uh, despite some posters seeing me defend my team and how I get defensive. I'm a good guy, I also try to post objectively and with integrity. What may get me in trouble is I try to set these abrasive unobjective posters who talk like they know it all and thats how it goes straight. I'm also a fan of the Baltimore Ravens, Boston Redsox, Colorado Avalanche(since their last yr of Quebec), Arizona Wildcats(cball), and ACC CHAMPION Virgina Tech Hokies(We're repeat this yr too...Miami's talent has sunk as ours has risen)*
5. Do you go to games? *Yeah, I just walk 2,000 miles every game.*
6. How did you find the Suns board here? *Hmm. prolly from searching around for a good bball site, found a link on real GM. And I found the best.*
7. Your real name? *Joe*


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

1. Location - Melbourne, Australia 
2. Favorite Current Sun - Steve Nash
3. Favorite Former Sun - Charles Barkley
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer - Not reall
5. Do you go to games - HA i wish, its only in a different country
6. How did you find the Suns board here - Google i think
7. Your real name - Chris


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

1. Location:.........................Down Under Australia
2. Favorite Current Sun?........Shawn Marion
3. Favorite Former Sun?.........KJ and Charles
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer?......next
5. Do you go to games?.......... I wish, but I have access to all games.
6. How did you find the Suns board here?.........I visited BB.net and clicked on Suns link
7. Your real name?..................Leon


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

1. Location: Toronto (but in 'Zona like about half the year)
2. Favorite Current Sun? Amare
3. Favorite Former Sun? Sir Charles or Kevin Johnson
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? I'm the coolest guy in the world
5. Do you go to games? about 15 of 'em
6. How did you find the Suns board here? My friend at the Nets board lol.
7. Your real name? Ben


----------



## liteface (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi there Suns fans.

My Real name is James.
I do go to games at America West Arena...though only a few per year...
Favorite current Sun: Joe Johnson
Favorite former Suns: Johny High...early 80s hustle guy n great defender...6-3 from Nevada/ Reno. Dennis Johnson...6-4 all around guard...quicker than quick...best clutch player Suns have had.

Best value draft picks-
Jeff Hornacek..did I spell it right?
2nd round
Amare number 9 first round...
Comments or questions:

[email protected]


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

1. Location Phoenix
2. Favorite Current Sun? Steve Nash
3. Favorite Former Sun Dan Majerle
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? I like sports
5. Do you go to games? yes
6. How did you find the Suns board here? Gettign more involved and more fans.
7. Your real name? Ryan


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

liteface said:


> Hi there Suns fans.
> 
> My Real name is James.
> I do go to games at America West Arena...though only a few per year...
> ...



Welcome!! Hope to see you around more!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Lets bump this to the top. Check in guys.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Location? Indiana
2. Favorite Current Sun? Amare
3. Favorite Former Sun? charles barkley
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? 
5. Do you go to games? No I live in Indy
6. How did you find the Suns board here? I forget.
7. Real name? George


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome to the board RonArtest!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

1.Location? Los Angeles
2. Fav.Sun? Amare Stoudamire
3. Fav. old-sun? Kevin Johnson
4. Anything about yourself? I play xb live
5. Do i go to games? cant live too far.
6. How did i find this forum? well i had another name bballer27, i lost the password though, and can't remember the email. so i created Drk Element. I have been on the forumns for about 2 years.
7. Real Name? Kevin.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

When you getting the SM Drk Element? :biggrin:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

1.Location? Santa Barbara, CA
2. Fav.Sun? Shawn Marion
3. Fav. old-sun? Kevin Johnson
4. Anything about yourself? I go to school at University of California, Santa Barbara
5. Do i go to games? Hard to go to them in Central California
6. How did i find this forum? I dont remember why, but i recall being here about 2 months before the 03 draft.
7. Real Name? Cory


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice to see everyone. Keep posting!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> When you getting the SM Drk Element? :biggrin:


yeah my bro said in like a month, he wants me to get a 1000 posts.:biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Suns are my fourth favorite team outside of [Bulls, Bucks, Spurs]

1. Wisconsin
2. Shawn Marion
3. Kevin Johnson
4. Like Sports
5. No, but I did see them play the Bucks at the Bradley Center. High scoring game.
6. Clicking on the "New Forum" link on NBADraft.net in June of 2003.
7. Andrew


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Good to see you guys here?


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey first timer here in the Suns board
1. Location Indy
2. Favorite Current Sun? Steve Nash
3. Favorite Former Sun? Q Rich
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? no
5. Do you go to games? no but if I could I would go
6. How did you find the Suns board here? not sure


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome to the best board on the net Gilbert Arenas!


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey this is my first time here. The Suns board is great. Keep up the good work.

1. Location: Somewhere in USA
2. Favorite Current Sun? Steve Nash, Amare 
3. Favorite Former Sun? Q Rich
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? Big Suns fan
5. Do you go to games? no 
6. How did you find the Suns board here? myself


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

1. Location Miami
2. Favorite Current Sun? nash
3. Favorite Former Sun Barkley
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer?
5. Do you go to games? No i cant i live in miami
6. How did you find the Suns board here? I donno
7. Your real name? MATT


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Welcome to the best board on the net Gilbert Arenas!


well that stinks, it says he got banned.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Steve Nash said:


> Hey this is my first time here. The Suns board is great. Keep up the good work.
> 
> 1. Location: Somewhere in USA
> 2. Favorite Current Sun? Steve Nash, Amare
> ...


Welcome to the board, put me in that Nash fanclub!


----------



## vancouvergrizzlies (Aug 9, 2005)

1. Location: Vancouver, Canada
2. Favorite Current Sun? My home town boy, Steve Nash
3. Favorite Former Sun? You can't forget "thunder" Dan
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? I miss an NBA team being in my city.
5. Do you go to games? When I'm in Phoenix, I see a game.
6. How did you find the Suns board here? Can't remember.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

vancouvergrizzlies said:


> 1. Location: Vancouver, Canada
> 2. Favorite Current Sun? My home town boy, Steve Nash
> 3. Favorite Former Sun? You can't forget "thunder" Dan
> 4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? I miss an NBA team being in my city.
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## jasonC (Aug 25, 2005)

Location: Kentucky
Favorite Current Sun: Steve Nash
Favorite Former Sun: "Thunder" Dan Majerle
Anything else you want to offer:Spin Doctors are the best band ever, Gin Blossoms are pretty good too
Do you go to games: I would but Im in Kentucky so its kinda hard
How did you find the Suns board here: Well I typed in Phoenix SUns message board and abra-cadabra, presto-chango Im here


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

1. Location: Indiana
2. Favorite Current Sun: James Jones
3. Favorite Former Sun: Dan Majerle
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: The Suns were decent on my list of favorites, but now, with JJ, they're in the top5.
5. Do you go to games: No
6. How did you find the Suns board here: I clicked on it
7. Your real name: Chris


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome to the boards chris! lol...


----------



## rongotai (Sep 14, 2005)

1. Location.....................................Wellington,New Zeland
2. Favorite Current Sun?................... Amare Stoudemire
3. Favorite Former Sun...................... Q or Starbury
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? Im a kiwi Baller 
5. Do you go to games?.........................Ive olny been to one NBA game which was Lakers Vs T'Wolves
6. How did you find the Suns board here?.......Just found it through google
7. Your real name? ...................................Lima

P.S How do u choose your own Avatar


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Can't believe I've never posted in here.

1. Glendale, AZ
2. Amare Stoudemire
3. Charles Barkley
4. I'm a car nut.
5. Once or twice a season - otherwise I watch them on TV.
6. Browsing.
7. RC


----------



## kpc (Oct 4, 2005)

1. Location?..................................*NYC (formerly Bordeaux, France)*
2. Fav.Sun? .................................*Boris Diaw (old friend of mine)*
3. Fav. old-sun?............................*Barkley*
4. Anything about yourself?.............*grew up in France (same town as Boris), now in the States*
5. Do i go to games?......................*Just moved to NY, and bought myself tix to Knicks vs. Suns Jan.2, 2006*
6. How did i find this forum?............*Googling*


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

1. Location..................................... Florence, AZ or Mesa, AZ, just depending on if I'm at my friend's house or not. 
2. Favorite Current Sun?................... Amare Stoudemire
3. Favorite Former Sun...................... 'Sir' Charles Barkley all the way. 
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? ... I love playing basketball, hopefully I'll actually end up doing something.
5. Do you go to games?......................... A couple times a season, have tickets to the Kings game on the 6th.
6. How did you find the Suns board here?....... ShuHanGuanYu (Chris) made me do it!
7. Your real name? ................................... Blake DeArman


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

1. Location Jersey 
2. Favorite Current Sun? Nash
3. Favorite Former Sun Richardson
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer?
5. Do you go to games? No 
6. How did you find the Suns board here? Being on the site
7. Your real name? Devon


----------



## panfolk (Oct 26, 2005)

1. Location: Eugene, OR
2. Favorite Current Sun: Boris Diaw (seriously)
3. Favorite Former Sun: KJ
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? nah, but thanks for asking
5. Do you go to games: Nope, but love the League Pass
6. How did you find the Suns board here? don't remember
7. Your real name: Pete


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

1. Location: The East Valley
2. Favorite Current Sun: The Matrix
3. Favorite Former Sun: "Thunder" Dan Majerle
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer? Nah
5. Do you go to games: I went to the Home Opener and loved it and plan to go alot more, once I get a job and money to pay for it. 
6. How did you find the Suns board here? Countless hours of searching, looking in the bowels of every search engine, waiting to stumble across a good one, and here I am. :clap: 
7. Your real name: Nick


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Location: Fairfax, Virginia
Favorite Current Sun: Steve Nash
Favorite Former Sun: Kevin Johnson (that dunk on Hakeem was ridiculous...)
Anything you want to offer about yourself: I got my own site at www.MeirToTheWise.com/ ... it's a funny site with weekly stuff.
Do you go to the games: Only when they play the Washington Wizards over here. Beyond that, I rely on ESPN's Gamecast.
How did you find the Suns board here: Typed in NBA Basketball forums in Google, and this came up along with a slew of others, so I tried it out.. and viola!
Your real name: Meirwise


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Welcome to the board RonArtest!


I think Artest would make a good Sun.


----------



## Suns Ball Kid (Nov 10, 2005)

1. Location: Tempe, AZ
2. Favorite Current Sun: Leandro Barbosa!
3. Favorite Former Sun: Kevin Johnson, Dan Majerle
4. Anything else about yourself you want to offer: I'm a Ballkid for the Suns this season!
5. Do you go to games: Yes, all of the home games
6. How did you find the Suns board here: My brother


----------



## devi (Nov 15, 2005)

1. Location: Houston via Boston via Maine
2. Favorite Current Sun: Boris Diaw
3. Favorite Former Sun: Forgive my Sun's ineptitude but I can't think of anyone (don't hurt me)
4. Anything else: You guys are so much nicer than those Atlanta fans (atlanta fans, don't hurt me)
5. Do you go to games: In Houston. Maybe this year I won't be the only person screaming "Go Boris" at the Rockets games :biggrin: 
6. How did you find the Suns board here: my better (?) half
7. Your real name: Bonnie


----------

